# Steamboat Willie Watch Parts



## Bean_counter (Feb 28, 2015)

This is a Steamboat Willie Mickey Mouse watch parts pen. The kit is a junior gent 2 rollerball in gold titanium. This as all the Mickey Mouse pens I do will go to my mom. Hope y'all like it and sorry for the crappy cell phone pic my photo tent is put away.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 28, 2015)

Very cool! Where did you get that blank from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 28, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Very cool! Where did you get that blank from?



Thanks Josh I had it made over a year ago and just finally decided to do it. I paid way to much for that's for sure but my mom will love it


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 28, 2015)

Who did you have make it?


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool idea Michael, I'm sure she will love it !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2015)

My goodness @kazuma78 you are persistant with your question (3 times).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool beans...Bean

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 28, 2015)

Whoops haha sometimes the internet here lags out and triple posts.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 28, 2015)

Geez Josh haha

Indianaparrothead on IAP. Spell it just like that


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 28, 2015)

That's cool, I may have to keep him in mind if I want something unique cast. I have some pretty cool relics and artifacts that would be really cool cast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 28, 2015)

Michael, that pen is simply amazing. I like the red background - it really makes this pen pop, especially since most watch parts pens I've seen pics of seem to use a black or dark background. Great work, my friend! I'm sure your mother will love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 2, 2015)

Nicely turned and finished.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome. I wish I could see these eccentric and cool blanks prior to being turned. I just can't even imagine what they must look like. Are they square? Round? And can you see all the parts in their clearly before you turn? Are they pre-drilled? I can't figure out how they get all those parts to stay put - they must use CA to glue them to a tube before casting? I have done just enough casting that I know that can't be real easy to make.

That pen is awesome. The blank and the quality of turning & finishing it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome design! The red is vivid! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Awesome. I wish I could see these eccentric and cool blanks prior to being turned. I just can't even imagine what they must look like. Are they square? Round? And can you see all the parts in their clearly before you turn? Are they pre-drilled? I can't figure out how they get all those parts to stay put - they must use CA to glue them to a tube before casting? I have done just enough casting that I know that can't be real easy to make.
> 
> That pen is awesome. The blank and the quality of turning & finishing it.




Hey thanks Kevin! The parts are bent To fit the contourof the tube then super glued to the tube. N regards to the blanks I'll post pics on the next one before I turn it. Some are square and some are round, really depends on the caster. This blanks was actually cast in epoxy rather than resin which is easy to turn and doesnt chip like PR. I also received the EKG today but 2 were cracked, I'll send them to you so the Misses can practice with PR :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (Mar 3, 2015)

That's a beauty indeed, You're a good son!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

